# Ermitteln der Anzahl der Datensätze



## Maximus (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren, was die einfachste Art ist, aus einer Datenbank auszulesen, wieviele Datensätze sie hat.
Gibts dafür eine Funktion oder muß man das über eine Schleife lösen?
Wäre für eine Antwort echt dankbar.
Gruß Jens


----------



## MrBarcode (29. Juli 2003)

SELECT COUNT(*) FROM datenbankname.dbo.tabellenname

lg


----------



## Maximus (29. Juli 2003)

Hmm,
also irgendwas habe ich da wohl falsch gemacht:

```
$anzahl = @mysql_query("SELECT COUNT (*) FROM Daten");
	print "Hier: $anzahl";
```

Kannst Du mir sagen, was?

Gruß Maximus


----------



## MrBarcode (29. Juli 2003)

Kenn mich zwar nicht aus in php aber schau mal, dass du den Abstand zwichen count und (*) wegmachst.

Hast du ne Verbindung zur DB?

bzw. Du kriegst ein recordset zurück. In ASP muss man daher immer angeben welche Spalte ausgegeben werden soll. anzahl(0) für die erste Spalte. Ist in php wohl so ähnlich...


----------



## Maximus (29. Juli 2003)

Stimmt, 
ist jetzt schon besser.
Er gibt jetzt folgendes aus:


> Resource id #4


Leider möchte ich aber eine Zahl haben, die angibt wieviele Datensätze in der DB drin sind!
Wie komme ich jetzt da hin?


----------



## MrBarcode (29. Juli 2003)

aha ... tja scheint ein unterschied zwischen MSSQL und MySQL zu sein. Bei MSSQL/ASP hättest du mit

set anzahl = Conn.Execute("SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Daten")
response.write(anzahl(0))

schon die anzahl deiner datensätze.

kann dir leider nimmer weiterhelfen


----------



## Numiel (29. Juli 2003)

*Mal wieder ein Blick in die Tuts...*

Bevor ich alles noch mal neu erkläre, hier der Link zu Dunsti's Tutorial über MySQL-Datenbankzugriffe mit PHP.

Dort wird schön erklärt und am Beispiel erläutert, wie man mit mysql_fetch_row() an das Ergebnis einer Abfrage gelangt.


----------

